# anrufen



## alhegonza

me pueden decir como se traduce: Te llamo (a tí) por telefono,Tengo dudas de como se usa el dich o el dir.Gracias


----------



## uguban

Ich rufe dich an.


----------



## bwprius

uguban tiene razón. No existe, que yo sepa, otra forma de decir lo mismo (y además, la pregunta se centraba en dir/dich).

Se me ocurre *"Wir telefonieren"* como forma bastante ambigua para decir entre líneas "o te llamo yo (que soy un desastre o un malqueda y seguro que no lo haré nunca) o me llamas tú (si tienes interés en hablar conmigo)".

bwprius


----------



## Jiuman

De todas formas, _anrufen _también puede ser llamar sin ser por teléfono.
Imagino que ocurre como con _llamar _en Español.


----------



## elroy

Jiuman said:


> De todas formas, _anrufen _también puede ser llamar sin ser por teléfono.
> Imagino que ocurre como con _llamar _en Español.


 No existe una correspondencia perfecta entre los dos verbos.  _Llamar_ se puede traducir como _rufen_, _aufrufen_, _zurufen_ - entre otros - además de _anrufen_, así que depende del contexto.

Si se trata de llamar a alguien por teléfono, se usa _anrufen_.


----------



## Jiuman

elroy said:


> No existe una correspondencia perfecta entre los dos verbos.  _Llamar_ se puede traducir como _rufen_, _aufrufen_, _zurufen_ - entre otros - además de _anrufen_, así que depende del contexto.
> 
> Si se trata de llamar a alguien por teléfono, se usa _anrufen_.




¡Qué complicaetes son los alemanes!

Imagino que no es fácil explicar las diferencias entre:

- rufen
- anrufen
- aufrufen
- zurufen


----------



## Estopa

Hola:

Si quieres una explicación "de andar por casa" te comento lo que se me ocurre sin mirar en el diccionario:

rufen - exclamar, decir algo en voz alta, llamar a alguien (p.ej. llamar su atención para que se acerque). 
anrufen - En este momento sólo se me ocurre su uso con el sentido de llamar por teléfono, aunque el otro día busqué en el diccionario y tenía también otras acepciones)
aufrufen - Hacer un llamamiento (por ejemplo para que se consuma menos agua en épocas de sequía, etc.), llamar a alguien por megafonía (p.ej. a un pasajero en el aeropuerto para que acuda a un mostrador).
zurufen - Decirle algo a alguien en voz alta cuando se encuentra a cierta distancia (gritarle algo a alguien).

Te escribo sin pensar mucho. Son sólo ejemplos a título orientativo.

Un saludo


----------

